# House training 13 week old puppy



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

House breaking can be a very trying task, first you must know your dogs communication sign, or train them how to communicate when they must potty. My rule of thumb with puppies is take them out every 30-60 min. A normal house breaking schedule when my dogs were puppies went,

Wake up: take them potty out side, verbal command to potty, if they potty lots of praise little treat. If no potty take them in set the timer for about ten min, if you are not keeping your eye on the pup, back in the crate.

Once morning potty has finished its food time, about 10-15 min later potty time, once again verbal command and treat, if not keep an eye on them it's coming soon! 

Play time, once play is over potty. Always verbal command and repeat all the steps.

Right after any nap

Right after eating they should be eating about three times a day!

Right before bed time and probably once or twice at night.

If you catch them in the act carry them out doors tell them to go potty, bring them in.

The amount of time it takes to potty train a dog is like a child some catch on quickly and some need more time.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

It takes a different time for every dog. My current seems to have been born house trained, my other two--with the same or even stricter techniques-- took much longer. One probably close to 8 months, the other 2 years, but they were much smaller. Do you have a toy mini or standard?

Crate training and constant supervision (even leashing the dog to you) inside is the method I use. It's really important to work your butt off to make sure your dog does not develop a habit of peeing inside when it's convenient at an early age. 

Maybe your dog means to signal it's time to go out but some times it just comes on so suddenly they can't help it. Or are they sneaking off to pee? How do you act when the dog makes a mistake? Another to consider is a bladder infection if they are peeing constantly. 


13 weeks is VERY young and puppy has not developed good bladder control. It could be a fluke that he doesn't pee in others houses or it could be that he has developed a favorite spot to pee in the house. I would block off the areas he is eliminating in and don't let the puppy fail. Take him out on a constant schedule even if it's every 30 minutes, praise heavily and go back inside and watch the puppy like a hawk. 

Don't let up. Do it consistently for at least a month before you consider giving the puppy more freedom. You will find your dog will develop a strong preference to urinating / defecating outside. And will pick a favorite spot THERE


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Have a look here:

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-gener...842-how-train-your-new-puppy.html#post1615058

Eric.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I see that yOur dog is a yorki-poo... Unfortunately, Yorkies are notorious for being difficult to house break. To answer your question, it takes how long it takes... Each dog is different. I like the book Everything you need to know about house training your puppy or adult dog.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe was trained by4- 5 months. We brought her home at nine weeks.
She does have an occasional accident because of the weather etc, but that was when she became solid.


----------



## tootsiesdad (Dec 9, 2014)

ericwd9 said:


> Have a look here:
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/23-gener...842-how-train-your-new-puppy.html#post1615058
> 
> Eric.


Great links Eric. Thank you.


----------



## kenzie14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Naira, He does not have a favorite spot to go, But it is possible that we watch him more closely when we are at other peoples houses.


----------

